# I have to make my model look taller and busty. Less posing?



## Melissa Royal (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,
I've been working with a friend to try and get her a modeling job.
The photographer (David Scheoen) has asked that she send him more pictures.
He is asking that she wear a 2 piece bathing suit and look
busty with long legs so she'd appear taller (the busty part 
is rather confusing since she is already DD lol). 
He'd also like for her to "have fun" and not pose so much.
How can I get her to loosen up and "have fun?"
How can I achieve these things all in one photo?
This is quite a challenge, but one I am certainly up for.
Thank you in advance for all the help!
-Rachael


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 24, 2011)

Pictures of model?


----------



## Melissa Royal (Jul 24, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the model that were sent to David! =)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 24, 2011)

Her legs look longer in the last image, than they do in the 3rd image.


----------



## Melissa Royal (Jul 24, 2011)

I know that. 
I could have her sit in a similar position maybe.
Longer legs sort of make her look taller.
Although, I am aiming to make her look taller while she is standing.


----------



## wlbphoto (Jul 24, 2011)

just get a short person to stand next to her:thumbup:


----------



## Jeatley (Jul 24, 2011)

Have her legs going away from the camera or you could try using the widest lens you have.    My 11-16 can stretch legs for days


----------



## MissCream (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeatley said:


> Have her legs going away from the camera or you could try using the widest lens you have.    My 11-16 can stretch legs for days[/QUOTE
> 
> Wouldn't legs towards the camera make them longer? (not directly)


----------



## ghache (Jul 25, 2011)

shoot from a lower angle + liquify :thumbup:

shotting from top will make you model look shorter.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 25, 2011)

Well in these shots she has no bust at all. (damn it )
Perhaps have her diagonally posed with her legs in the foreground and a more revealing top


----------



## ghache (Jul 25, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Well in these shots she has no bust at all. (damn it )
> Perhaps have her diagonally posed with her legs in the foreground and a more revealing top



Well, even with dd, a rounded collar shirt is not the best things to have a bust. tanks tops and push up bra does the trick pretty well.


----------



## vtf (Jul 25, 2011)

Flat footed, appears shorter.
Wearing heels, appears taller and slimmer with longer legs. Her legs appear longer in last picture because her toes are pointed.
Tighter top would make bust seem larger, loose clothing hides it. In that clothing noone would guess she's DD.
Either shorten the stuff around her or don't have her pose in doorways or near items that will give away her height. Have her stand on hidden steps or step ladder thats out of the shot.


----------



## vtf (Jul 25, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Jeatley said:
> 
> 
> > Have her legs going away from the camera or you could try using the widest lens you have. My 11-16 can stretch legs for days[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 25, 2011)

Baggy tops do not convey bust size well so something that clings would be a better alternative.

Also her knees are bent too far making her legs appear too short.  Posing her with both stretched out more or at least one fully stretched out and the other bent a little will help I think.

Also try not having her shoulders squared so much.  You need to see the off shoulder a little bit to convey an openness/more friendly attitude.


obtw, on the third image you need your camera lower.  The distortion is what's killing you here.


----------



## KmH (Jul 25, 2011)

Shooting from a low camera perspective (lay down on the ground, and be sure and get the feet in the shot) will make the legs look longer.

An appropriate under garment (like a slightly padded, underwired bra), and tighter top like Mike_E suggested, can accent the bust as can a low camera perspective. Another trick for making the bust look larger is the shoot from slightly behind and to the side of the model.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 25, 2011)

This girl is 5foot 3 inches tall.  Like most have said change your perspective and poses to accentuate the legs.  
-





-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## MissCream (Jul 25, 2011)

vtf said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Jeatley said:
> ...


----------



## KmH (Jul 25, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> I have to make my model look taller and busty. -Rachael


You might also strive to find better light for making the photos.

Direct and dappled sunlight are some of the worst light to use for portaiture. Be careful with the white balance, and mindful of the details, like that bit of hair falling across her left eye in #2.

Diffusion and fill light would help. The Sun is an apparently small light source, so it provides harsh light and sharp edged, gritty, unflattering shadows.


----------



## ghache (Jul 25, 2011)

This model was around 5.2 5.3. this is the perspective you get from shooting lower at abour 18 ft from model.


----------



## MWC2 (Jul 25, 2011)

If she is going to be bare foot, have her stand like she is wearing heels.  Better known as "Barbie Feet" it will give her the illusion of being taller.  To appear bustier or more like her real shape, tighter tops, lower cut neck lines will do the trick.

~C


----------



## Melissa Royal (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the advice!
You have all been very helpful.
I have a photo shoot with her again tomorrow
and am excited to put what you've all said to
use. I will post the results afterwards too. =)


Joealcantar and Ghache, those are very nice pictures! I 
am surprised at how tall it makes the girls look!




KmH said:


> Melissa Royal said:
> 
> 
> > I have to make my model look taller and busty. -Rachael
> ...



I am not so great with the whole lighting thing. What is diffusion and fill light and how do I use them? Also, any tips/tricks for fixing lighting issues with photoshop besides adjusting brightness/contrast and vibrancy?


----------

